# One & Only



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

It's been a bit quiet here behind our Iron Curtain, so I thought I'd try to generate a bit of interesting traffic.

Hypothetical question for my Russian collecting comrades;

As befits the one party state from where our chosen collections come from, if you could only buy watches from one BRAND, which would it be & why?

I'll start the ball rolling with mine - Raketa. Why? Well not only do they do a fabulous variety of dials & styles, there is the massive array of interesting watches based on their 24hr movement. You could comfortably build a substantial collection of different looking ones without ever straying from the Raketa family, such as the following;




























I know a lot of you have particular favourites, so why not share them & give the rest of us a glimpse at some things we might not have seen before.

Ian.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great question Ian,

Well its a tough one for sure, but for me it would be Poljot, because of the history of the 1st Watch Factory, the history behind it & for me they were pushing the boundaries of quailty mass watch production, & some of the movements were brilliant, even by Swiss standards, for the Strela alone I think its worth my vote

[IMG alt="20140101image0005.jpg"]http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5381/20140101image0005.jpg[/IMG]

This is Russ's watch picture,Â


----------



## storyteller (Oct 13, 2010)

I would probably vote for Vostok. They made the most accurate soviet mechanical wristwatch, Vostok Precision










And their 2409 Komadirskie and Amphibia models could be used as everyday beaters even today.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

storyteller said:


> I would probably vote for Vostok. They made the most accurate soviet mechanical wristwatch, Vostok Precision


Whilst the Vostok/Volna Precisions 2209 are very accurate, I do not know if the claim 'the most accurate Â soviet mechanical wristwatch' is correct

What about the Poljot 29Jewel 2415 will be right up there if not better, IMO of course Â Â :to_become_senile:

BR MartinÂ Â Â


----------



## storyteller (Oct 13, 2010)

martinzx said:


> storyteller said:
> 
> 
> > I would probably vote for Vostok. They made the most accurate soviet mechanical wristwatch, Vostok Precision
> ...


I agree that Poljot 29 jewels are extremely accurate, and several other Soviet watches still are excellent timekeepers. But Vostok Precision passed the most rigorous tests and met the highest requirements (cf. http://www.horology.ru/articles/tz2.htm). Of course, all of this is history now, my Precisions are moderately accurate, but it is nice to know that they were the best in their time.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

storyteller said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > storyteller said:
> ...


Thanks for the info but the links not working for me....

Great collection there BTWÂ :thumbup:

BR Martin


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

x2 for Poljot.

History. Quality. Variety. And quite a few classics, including the Strela, Shturmanskie and Aviator, IMHO.

Oh... and a Poljot was my first Russian, so it's a personal thing, too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Funny you should ask that as I'm thinking of downsizing but staying with Russian watches, several out a few in. I think I'll stay with Poljot a lot, they have some brilliant watches and the 3133 movements or the striped down version of the non-chonos is an excellent though movement. The porblem with this is what exactly is a Poljot... I'm thinking on broader terms and including things like Volmax in there.

Still, I would miss not having one or two Vostoks.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Funny you should ask that as I'm thinking of downsizing but staying with Russian watches, several out a few in. I think I'll stay with Poljot a lot, they have some brilliant watches and the 3133 movements or the striped down version of the non-chonos is an excellent though movement. The porblem with this is what exactly is a Poljot... I'm thinking on broader terms and including things like Volmax in there.
> 
> Still, I would miss not having one or two Vostoks.


 :swoon: Downsizing.......... Don't make me :rofl2:

But if you do downsize, remember whose first in the queue for that really sad, tired, tatty looking Strela you picked up a while ago







I'll give it a good home.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> But if you do downsize, remember whose first in the queue for that really sad, tired, tatty looking Strela you picked up a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be amazed to see how many I'll be letting go... really! I don't have a complete and definite list on the ones I'm letting go but the Strela is definitely NOT one of them  It's been my everyday watch and I love it! In fact, I just don't order it's black brother because I'll end up with too many chronos.


----------

